# Cultured Stone Grout



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

What you're looking for is called a "plastasizer" and "may" be available at a local mason/concrete supply yard. One trade name that comes to mind is "Slick Willy", but I'm not sure if it's still available or not.

As for the rest, don't thin the mortar down too much, as it will be more likely to shrink & crack, as well as stain the stones from excess droppings. Mix the mortar very well (mechanical mixing is superior here), only fill the bag about 1/2 full, makes sure to settle the mortar to get all the air out, and squeeze away until your wrists cramp up............... :thumbsup:


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

> squeeze away until your wrists cramp up............... :thumbsup:


And they will... if you have a lot to do (100 sq ft or so), plan on doing it in stages over several days.


----------



## Jack E (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks for the tips. I have a little over 200 sq ft. to grout so I will be doing it in stages (if my wrist holds out.) I'll look for that additive. I am going to be tinting the mortar to darken it up so I'll be playing with that. My plan is to progressively tint a small amount of mortar until I get the color I want and then apply that ratio to a larger amount of mortar. Unfortunately I don't have a mechanical mixer so it's the old bust-your-back method.


----------

